# New wood for Vallecito?



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pretty interesting. Explosives are ok in wilderness, but "creek boaters" back east may continue to be banned?


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

niko, you wanna go up there and see what its all about? sound great i love wood in the river it gets me off!!!


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

When I was up in Elk Creek there was a sign posted by the service for two differnt blasting spots. I think one was johnsoon creek and then some other creek above there. There were calling for hikers to have up to four hour waits while they blasted. One day we might have to blast some wood out da gorge.
Also, oct 6th and 7th montrose box trip. Give me a call. I am also working sat & sun. Juanny


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah i'd be down for checking it out soon. ill call ya.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2007)

*wood 4 you*

Hey niko,
I'm game to go in there wood or not. If there is wood we could cut it out. If anyone wants to help shoot me a line.

chris


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

floaty22 said:


> Also, oct 6th and 7th montrose box trip.


Don't you need to graduate...?


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Juanny's 8 year Program*

Floaty22 is on the 8 year program, and no, he is not a Doctor. He takes like one class a semester, and those classes usually have high school students in them.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

TonyM said:


> Floaty22 is on the 8 year program, and no, he is not a Doctor. He takes like one class a semester, and those classes usually have high school students in them.


And that's not even to mention his love affair with the San Juan Sasquatch and his addiction to Latina porn...
It's amazing that kid even finds time to shower...oh wait...nevermind


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I would think that paddlehead21 and ChrisL get enough wood already without having to go out looking for it. And poor young Cinnemonster looks up to these guys, I can only imagine what kinds of things these guys are teaching him. I mean is Cinnemonster really ready to do all that stuff, he just turned 16 for crying out loud, take it easy on the kid. And Floaty22 always heading up into the hills with him, god only knows what goes on out there. "Going to clean out some wood" is one one of their favorite pastimes it seems, is this like cleaning your pipes? Paddlehead21 has got to be paddling a innertube these days since all the kayak school boats are gone, that can't be safe, but probably takes some of the sting out of his a**. He probably flips a lot less too.


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

TonyM.... it seems you would know a whole lot about the wood as well.... right!!!... that knee you hurt im surprised you didnt hurt both of them and from what i heard you kept going after you knew you were hurt that's dedication.. i also heard your face looked something like this , so how is sucking cock... wait i really don't want to know.. ill stick to the muff... OH and if you would ever get in your boat you would know that i been paddling a blow-up Betty; just encase i do see you on the river i can show you what it look like to ride a bit**


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn, he knows...


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

MAD STEEZE Please...........................

Double beef, in the pooper for yet another DVDA shot. 
Tony ,you have taught the young ones well. 
Let them take your knowledge into southeast Asia and spread it everywhere. Did you like that one? HA!


----------

